
Analyzing top four flaws in HTTP/2.0 [pdf] - TheAuditor
http://www.imperva.com/docs/Imperva_HII_HTTP2.pdf
======
bsaul
it's a bit of a sidenote but after watching grpc documentation on one side and
apple talks about http2 on the other, i've got the feeling that the
"streaming" parts of http2 are seen very differently by the two companies.

on one side grpc stream are advertized as a websocket replacement, and on the
other apple mentions that it's just a better, drop in, replacement for http1 ,
with a few additional features such as server push. But that the model remains
a request/response one.

are we on the verge of experiencing implementation incompatibilities over this
protocol ?

------
d0ugie
Surprised worse performance over poor, flaky connections than http isn't in
the top four things worth trying to mitigate.

